# Belgian sheepdog (groenendael) vs Belgian tervuren ?



## dogsrulecatsruletoo (May 16, 2016)

We have been looking at all the Belgian Shepherds and have been really interested in the groenendael and the tervuren. I know that all of the 4 Belgian shepherds are similar but I've also heard that there are some differences between the 4 (like the malinois has the highest drive etc.) I know the mental and physical requirements of these breeds and understand that they are "a lot of dog".

What are some differences, if any, between the two breeds (not coat)?
Which breed, in your opinion, is better in a family setting (3 kids all above 9)?
Do Belgian tervurens, in general, tend to have a higher drive? (have heard that but we're not sure)

Oh, and if you have either of these breeds do they more strongly bond to one person or to the family? (just wondering) 
And, if you do have kids and have a Belgian shepherd how well and how close do they get along?

Any experiences with either of the breeds (or any of the Belgian shepherds) or thoughts would be appreciated.
Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Same breed, different colors and that's about it. It depends on the lines more than anything. The show/sport bred mals, tervs, and groens I've met are all virtually interchangeable with each other. In most countries the 4 belgian varieties are actually the same breed and are interbred.

They would definitely not be anywhere near my first choice for a family dog.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Agreed. From what I've seen, there is more variation between lines than there is between the varieties. There's a push (again) recently to have them recognized as varieties of one breed in the US instead of different breeds like they are everywhere else.


----------



## dogsrulecatsruletoo (May 16, 2016)

Have heard that the groenendaels tend to be "softer" than the rest of the Belgian shepherds? And, yes, I did know about the interbreeding and the fact that they really should be recognized as one breed......but it was honestly the fact that they aren't (in the US at least) that confused me. Mostly because some people say that there are slight differences with the breeds then others say that there are none at all (besides coat). But thank you for the information about the lines.....I will have to look at that even more closely (I have been but now I will be extra careful).


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I did a lot of research in my local area and spoke to quite a few breeders.

Here in QC breeders say there are no differences between the two types. Depends purely on line, etc. Here, they are considered the same breed by French breeders (I live in QC).

But then I spoke to a show breeder in BC, who said what you are saying – that Groens tend to be more easygoing/softer than Tervs... but I think that's just show line VS working/sport line.

Your best bet is to contact breeders and ask.

They tend to bond strongly to one person from what I have seen... but they are devoted to family too


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

taquitos said:


> They tend to bond strongly to one person from what I have seen... but they are devoted to family too


Mostly this. Belgians are more single person dogs than they are family dogs. Though your kids are all older than 9 so I am sure it could work out. It's just that if you are expecting a great companion for your kids, you are probably better off with a different breed.


----------



## Bentwings (Mar 30, 2015)

There are both a Terv. And a Gron. In our advanced obedience class. Both of them are every bit as high drive and excitable as my Aussie. I definitely would not recommend them as a familiy dog unless you all like lots and lots of exercise. We walked (Sam pulls on command) 9 miles today. We do some close order heeling and opposite side heeling plus other exercises but it's still time consuming. I'm 74 so I'm supposed to be bound to a rocking chair but we have to go out everyday rain or shine and even far below 0 in the winter. My living room now has a jump, maze and rest table and we don't even do agility. Sam has 12 toys that she retrieves twice each play session. Usually 3-4 times a day. Plus we do some tricks. Then she gets a daily brushing. 

Except for vacuuming and an hour cleaning my streetrod we spent the whole day together. She is like industrial Velco following me everywhere....even into the bathroom. Haha

She does go to work with me but she has to be in her crate as we do a lot of welding. We get to go on 4-5 walks in the woods during the day and we share lunch most days. 

I've lost 30 pounds in two years with her. My doctor thought she was such a great motivator that he gave me a prescription authorizing her as a medical support dog. He says my mental and physical health has improved dramatically since I got her.


----------

